# Should I????



## cmacclel (May 26, 2009)

Buy it?? I guess it runs good and most of it's life cut plastics. The tooling it comes with it worth the $2500 asking price.


----------



## TranquillityBase (May 26, 2009)

Yes!!


----------



## precisionworks (May 26, 2009)

Wells Index builds a high quality machine, every bit the equal to a Bridgeport. Problem with a Bridgeport is the name ... everybody knows that name & wants one of those. Fewer people are familiar with Wells Index.

Nice people to talk with on the phone, and they offer spindle regrinds & rebuilds at very good prices (if you ever need that). Tooling looks like Kwik Switch, which you will love

http://www.wellsindex.com/

If it's a lightly used machine, it's worth $2500 with no tooling.


----------



## G1K (May 26, 2009)

If you decide to pass, please forward me the information. This is the machine I am looking for.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## cmacclel (May 26, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Wells Index builds a high quality machine, every bit the equal to a Bridgeport. Problem with a Bridgeport is the name ... everybody knows that name & wants one of those. Fewer people are familiar with Wells Index.
> 
> Nice people to talk with on the phone, and they offer spindle regrinds & rebuilds at very good prices (if you ever need that). Tooling looks like Kwik Switch, which you will love
> 
> ...


 

Quick Switch 200 he said he has tons of tooling including a tapping head. I'm going to look at it tomorrow. It needs to be gone by Friday.

Mac


----------



## PEU (May 26, 2009)

if the control is too old you may want to replace it with mach3 and maybe keep the servos or steppers


Pablo


----------



## cmacclel (May 26, 2009)

PEU said:


> if the control is too old you may want to replace it with mach3 and maybe keep the servos or steppers
> 
> 
> Pablo


 

That would probably cost the same price of the Mill now with alot of work....right?

Mac


----------



## KC2IXE (May 27, 2009)

As someone once said about mills used in plastic - often the spindle bearings are shot, and ways word due to the very high speeds used. Just double check


----------



## PEU (May 27, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> That would probably cost the same price of the Mill now with alot of work....right?
> 
> Mac



Depending on what you need to replace, if the machine is CNC you already have the ballscrews in all the axis, you should check if they are in good shape, then you need to check if the servos or steppers are also in good shape, then check if the motor drives are too old or would be better to upgrade to something more modern, these run less than 150 per axis, check www.geckodrive.com, then you need a $300 PC and a Mach3 Licence ($175) You make your $$$ figure for elbow grease and time.

CNCZone is a great place to ask/learn, the process of replacing the whole control box and/or motors its called retrofitting.

Lot of work? probably, lot frustrations? depending on your planning, lot of learning? thats 100% guaranteed, fun? for sure too!


Pablo


----------



## MorpheusT1 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## StrikerDown (May 27, 2009)

Do you have room in your shop?


----------



## cmacclel (May 27, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> Do you have room in your shop?




Nope not unless I get ride of my 3in 1 and mill but still am not sure if my ceiling is 92" tall. I just looked at the machine and it is fully functional. My decision will be made today the only part I see being an issue is getting it off the trailer into my garage. I would need to remove the motor to get it through the garage door for sure. Getting it off the trailer is where I'm worried, I do not want to hire a rigger.

Mac


----------



## modamag (May 27, 2009)

Mac, 
It will inside your garage perfectly fine.
However, it will not fit your "mini-shop". You'll need to remove the head assembly from the knee to get it in there piecemeal.

At the price of $2500, if the ways are decent then it's definitely worth the price.

I'm assuming that it have ball screws.

Here's the breakdown Mach3 upgrade cost depending on your needs.

Geckodrive G320 Servo Motor Driver ... $110/axis
NEMA 34 1125 oz-in Peak Servo Motor ... $149/axis
DC Power Supply ... $149
Parallel Port Breakout Board ... $80
PC ... FREE (I know you're upgrading every year so you bound to have one or two extra).
Mach3 Licence ... Free for first 1000 lines after that you need $159 licence.

Heck that machine as is if the ballscrew is good your 90% home free. Most of the work is the coupling and gearing solution from the servo to the ballscrew drive.

GET IT! And you'll be 100% CNC in your shop.


But you know those Yaskawa & Sanyo Denki that you have are FAR more superior 


http://www.kelinginc.net/CNC34ServoMotorPackage.html


----------



## PEU (May 27, 2009)

modamag said:


> Mach3 Licence ... Free for first 1000 lines after that you need $159 licence.
> 
> Heck that machine as is if the ballscrew is good your 90% home free. Most of the work is the coupling and gearing solution from the servo to the ballscrew drive.



Mach 3 licence is free for the 1st 500 lines of code, I know I'm a reseller 

For user generated code, 500 lines is usually more than enough, for CAM generated code its not near enough.



> From their site www.machsupport.com
> Mach3 is the flagship of the ArtSoft products. It is released in two versions: a Lockdown version, and a Development version. The Lockdown is a stable, static release recommended for new users, or people trialing the software. The Development version contains developing features and is released quite often so people can obtain new (but untested) features and capabilities. Both releases are limited to 500 lines of Gcode until licensed



I agree with Jonathan, if the ballscrews / ways are OK after a retrofit you will end with a very nice machine.


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks (May 27, 2009)

> the only part I see being an issue is getting it off the trailer into my garage.


When you pick it up, before loading onto your trailer, bolt a 2x12 under the front & under the back of the base, with the lumber running parallel to the table long dimension. Stop by a hardware store that cuts black iron pipe, and have them cut half a dozen 1" pipes, about 6" longer than the front to back distance of the 2x12's. To unload, use a pair of long pry bars to lift the end of the 2x12's enough to get the first roller under the boards. Move it forward 6" and insert another pipe, etc. You'll need a cable hoist or pulley system to control speed on the ramp.

A couple of friends really helps


----------



## wquiles (May 27, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> When you pick it up, before loading onto your trailer, bolt a 2x12 under the front & under the back of the base, with the lumber running parallel to the table long dimension. Stop by a hardware store that cuts black iron pipe, and have them cut half a dozen 1" pipes, about 6" longer than the front to back distance of the 2x12's. To unload, use a pair of long pry bars to lift the end of the 2x12's enough to get the first roller under the boards. Move it forward 6" and insert another pipe, etc. You'll need a cable hoist or pulley system to control speed on the ramp.
> 
> A couple of friends really helps



I followed the same advice Barry gave me several months ago and that is exactly how I got my knee mill into my garage 

Will


----------



## cmacclel (May 28, 2009)

Well I called my rigger and he said $500.....I then offered $2k for the mill and he accepted my offer this morning. The rigger is picking it up tomorrow 

Now for the biggest learning curve yet! 

Mac


----------



## StrikerDown (May 28, 2009)

Congrats Chris, I hope it works out well for you. 

Now to punch out a wall it the workshop and raise the ceiling!


----------



## cmacclel (May 28, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> Congrats Chris, I hope it works out well for you.
> 
> Now to punch out a wall it the workshop and raise the ceiling!



Thanks!

I have 5 months to figure out if I like it to add a shop addition 

Mac


----------



## wquiles (May 28, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Well I called my rigger and he said $500.....I then offered $2k for the mill and he accepted my offer this morning. The rigger is picking it up tomorrow
> 
> Now for the biggest learning curve yet!
> 
> Mac



Congrats dude - learning to use your new "toy" should be lots of fun :devil:


----------



## StrikerDown (May 28, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have 5 months to figure out if I like it to add a shop addition
> 
> Mac



When it comes to shop space bigger is always better! :twothumbs

That should be fun to learn. Right now I am trying to decipher the chinese instructions for threading and feed speed on my lathe... ChineseEnglish is not a second language for me! :shrug:

The rigger was probably a smart move... me thinks it's a heavy beast!

Looks like Will forgot to remind you to get pics!


----------



## PEU (May 28, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Well I called my rigger and he said $500.....I then offered $2k for the mill and he accepted my offer this morning. The rigger is picking it up tomorrow
> 
> Now for the biggest learning curve yet!
> 
> Mac



Congrats :twothumbs

What's your CNCzone nickname? so I can follow your progress 


Pablo


----------



## cmacclel (May 28, 2009)

PEU said:


> Congrats :twothumbs
> 
> What's your CNCzone nickname? so I can follow your progress
> 
> ...



My usernames on all forums is the same. For now I'm going to clean up the machine and maybe give it a quick paint job and use it as is before spending any more money. Things are wicked slow here and at work..... 

Mac


----------



## cmacclel (May 29, 2009)

Going on 9 hours.....2 cans of WD40, 2 rolls of paper towels and a half gallon of degreaser!!


Mac


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 29, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Going on 9 hours.....2 cans of WD40, 2 rolls of paper towels and a half gallon of degreaser!!
> 
> 
> Mac



LOL. I hope you took before pictures for us?


----------



## cmacclel (May 29, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> LOL. I hope you took before pictures for us?




Will how did you get Mirage Mans password! 


Mac


----------



## wquiles (May 29, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Will how did you get Mirage Mans password!
> 
> 
> Mac



Shooossh - lets keep it a secret, OK?


----------

